# Olcott, New York Fishing Kings



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Went for our yearly salmon trip this week, 8/1, 8/2.4 Guys. Limited both days, day 1, all big mature kings, cooler was over 240 lbs, actually needed 2- 140 qt coolers to handle the fish. Fantastic day, dreamweaver paddles in green flavor with atomic flies and meatrigs and a few spoons . Dipsey and long line 200,300,400 coppers out too. Day 2 was just as good, had 2 24" kings and 2 nice steelies and the others were all big mature kings. Weather was picture perfect, ready to go back maybe again later in month. Big thanks to Marc Battone, My Bonnie Charters, a beautiful 28' Carolina Classic ride.






  








7043




__
FISHIN 2


__
Aug 3, 2019




2019 Olcott, New York Salmon Trip










  








Resized_20190801_152558_6656




__
FISHIN 2


__
Aug 3, 2019




2019 king salmon trip, Olcott ny










  








Resized_20190801_153047_6473




__
FISHIN 2


__
Aug 3, 2019




Olcott ny kings


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome. Marc is the one the hardest working captains for sure, to get you on fish. Fish with him the 26th,27th. Can not wait!!!


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Wife is fishing with him the 16th for reeling for a cure, her 3rd year. Then we fish the 17th. Cant wait. I think Marc was completely booked for Olcott in May, LOL

http://www.reelinforacure.com/

https://www.fishmybonnie.com/blank


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep, booked until sept he said. That's one heck of a fishery up there, take a big one out, one takes his place. Wish I could spend a few more days there myself fishing but sold my boat this spring so I'm an official rider.. Tight lines and good fishin..Jacki and the others always have a great time, cant say enough for the cause, kudo's to the ladies and captains, maybe he gets cookies, Hmmm..


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Wife is fishing with him the 16th for reeling for a cure, her 3rd year. Then we fish the 17th. Cant wait. I think Marc was completely booked for Olcott in May, LOL
> 
> http://www.reelinforacure.com/
> 
> https://www.fishmybonnie.com/blank


Marc was completely booked last August 28th (2018) when I fished with him. Been out with him 3 years consecutively. No better captain out there even the New York captains tell you that!

He taught me most of what I know up there, so I owe him big time. Class act!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

idk vince pierleoni is tough to beat, thrillseeker charters, been going with him for over 20 years


----------

